# YEAH!



## BouncyAssassin (Feb 12, 2011)

So... Anyone like my new sig?
My brother said it was noobish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just asking for other opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kthxbai.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks pretty good, did you do that yourself?


----------



## BouncyAssassin (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Used photoshop cs4...


----------



## Ikki (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it your first one?


----------



## BouncyAssassin (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope, I did a couple on Paint.NET before I got PhotoShop, then did a couple of practices on photoshop, then did this :3


----------



## Ikki (Feb 12, 2011)

But you're still a beginner, right?

It's not bad, it's pretty basic. Mess around with filters, textures, brushes and stuff.

Look up some beginner tutorials, DeviantArt is a good source.


----------



## BouncyAssassin (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, very beginner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and thanks, will do


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not noobish at all, it's great and I liked it!


----------

